# Is gas required for heat on my unit?



## Georgiapeach (6 d ago)

Hello! Thanks for your time reading this. I just moved into my new place and I can’t get my unit to run heat. The landlord said that the unit should only be electric but I’m not quite sure about that. I’m curious if it needs gas to run considering the fact that it has gas lines attached to the outdoor unit. So in short does this unit require gas for heat or is it solely electric? 

Thank you again
Georgia Hogue


----------

